# got a BOB-cat on my trail camera



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*check it out... first one on this camera. wish it would have had a flash to it to get all his colors. but still cool anyways.







*

this is at my cedar swamp i deer hunt in. seeing alot of small bucks, just nothing i want to launch an arrow at yet.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

No way man......that is a cougar. :lol: Must have lost part of his tail in a fight! 

Very cool pic!


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Cool pic. Is this in kent county?


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

Never know what you're going to see.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Very cool pic!! Bobcats are such a neat Mammal. What 
area?

Mike


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Cool! That looks liek a big one!

I got one, too- but it's on video and I don't know how to cut out a still to post.

BTW I got a bear on it, too. They both were checking out some **** set mock-ups. :yikes:


John


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Cool pic, nice size cat to..
Would love to get one and have it mounted..

Mike


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

*this picture was taking up here in Arcadia, Manistee co. that does NOT allow the taking of bobcats. but if i head east 20 miles i could. no idea why we cant get ONE a year over here. this is the 4th "bob" ive seen over here while out hunting. I WANT ONE!!!!*


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Great looking cat


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's one that I caught on camera....................


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

cool picture!


----------

